

Steven Levy on Boxee - peter123
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/17-04/st_levy

======
mattmaroon
Stephen sort of hints at the one thing about Boxee that nobody else does,
which is that it sucks. Sure it's an alpha and might get better, but for now
it's unresponsive and unstable. Using it reminded me of the early Joost days,
or the current state of watching MSNBC streamed through your PC to your Xbox
in Media Center mode. The experience is just atrocious.

At this point, I'll take PlayOn any day. But Boxee is getting way more PR from
their struggles with Hulu, and in the shuffle the fact that their product is
currently borderline awful is going unnoticed.

